# Futureshop Warranty vs apple care warranty



## Gamalen

Hey Guys,

I figured Futureshop had a good deal for macbooks this week and i picked one up (1150 for the core 2 duo 2.0Ghz bundled with mac office 08 for only 130) last night. 
The sales guy there was really pushing the futureshop warranty, it was going to cost me $280 to cover 3 years, versus applecare's 300 for 3 years. 
After reading some posts, I was going to purchase a warranty anyways. I know futureshop guys get commission for every warranty they sell, so he went on and on how FS warranty covers peformance, power surge, and replacement parts, that they can fix it in the store. They indicated to me that apple doesn't fix dead pixels, doesn't cover power surge, etc. 
I still have 14 days whether i want to get the FS warranty or not. So i'm kind of at a toss up. 
In my windows days, I had 2 HP laptops replaced from Futureshop with the extended warranty...but FS is an authorised HP dealer/repair depot. 

Any of you guys buy the extended warranty on a macbook through Futureshop? Experiences? Let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## Adrian.

They are really good about iPods...


They have replaced mine a few times with no hassle. As far as computers I have no idea.


----------



## a7mc

Hmmm... tough call. I have the FS warranty on my MacBook Pro. Am I pleased? Somewhat.

FS Pros:
- Cheaper than Applecare (hint: haggle with them over the warranty... you can get them to drop the price a bit on it)
- Covers a bunch of things Applecare doesn't... including the battery!!! That's a HUGE plus, as you'll likely need to replace the battery at least once in the 3 year span. A free battery is a good thing. 
- Fairly hassle-free. They don't really argue about anything you bring in to them, they just get it fixed.
- Can bring to any FS, anywhere in Canada for repair.

FS Cons:
- Not nearly as consumer-friendly and effective as Applecare.
- VERY VERY VERY slow for repairs. If you bring ANYTHING in, you're looking at 4 weeks minimum. Every single time. No matter what. I brought the laptop in, 5 weeks. I brought the power cord in, 4.5 weeks. You WILL be without a computer for at least 4 weeks on every single repair.

So... as I said... tough call. If you can deal with the slow service, then FS is a little better. If you can't go without a computer for 4-5 weeks, then Applecare is better.

A7


----------



## adam.sn

a7mc said:


> Hmmm... tough call. I have the FS warranty on my MacBook Pro. Am I pleased? Somewhat.
> 
> FS Pros:
> - Cheaper than Applecare (hint: haggle with them over the warranty... you can get them to drop the price a bit on it)
> - Covers a bunch of things Applecare doesn't... including the battery!!! That's a HUGE plus, as you'll likely need to replace the battery at least once in the 3 year span. A free battery is a good thing.
> - Fairly hassle-free. They don't really argue about anything you bring in to them, they just get it fixed.
> - Can bring to any FS, anywhere in Canada for repair.
> 
> FS Cons:
> - Not nearly as consumer-friendly and effective as Applecare.
> - VERY VERY VERY slow for repairs. If you bring ANYTHING in, you're looking at 4 weeks minimum. Every single time. No matter what. I brought the laptop in, 5 weeks. I brought the power cord in, 4.5 weeks. You WILL be without a computer for at least 4 weeks on every single repair.
> 
> So... as I said... tough call. If you can deal with the slow service, then FS is a little better. If you can't go without a computer for 4-5 weeks, then Applecare is better.
> 
> A7


I used to work there & had one of the highest warranty ratios in the store.

1. You can't negotiate the price of the warranty, it's fixed. No exceptions, however you can get them to discount accesories. They wont' discount software or the laptop itself, there's no markup.

2. They no longer fix laptops in the store. They did at one point, now they send them back to apple in the first year, and to a private repair depot for the 2nd and 3rd year. 

3. They cover the battery... if you can prove it won't hold a charge anymore. 

4. It's true, they don't really argue much about it and you can bring it to any FS. Some are easier to deal with than others. Repair takes anywhere from 3 weeks to 2 months. They will give you a new laptop for free if it takes beyond 90 days.

I've had to send mine out before and it took 2 months. Applecare's turnaround time is WAY WAY faster.

One of the huge pro's w/ applecare is over the phone tech support with someone who knows macs. Most of the employees at FS and Best buy don't know a mac from a hole in a ground and will rarely be able to help you.

Personally, i'd go with the apple care seeing the kinda stuff that can go wrong through FS. 

I no longer work there.

- Adam


----------



## dona83

A friend of mine bought PSP on her MacBook and wish she got Applecare instead. I brought in my old iBook for a screen replacement and I got it back in about 3 days. I could not imagine being without my machine for 4 weeks.


----------



## ehMax

FutureShop warranty on Macs isn't worth the ink printed on your FutureShop receipt. Get AppleCare. 
I hear regularly from people who have their laptops and Macs held captive for weeks if not months on end at FutureShop only to come back with the problem not fixed. 

My friend had his iPod held captive for a month and a half, and it came back all scratched to $H!T. 

With AppleCare, the hardware coverage is through Apple to bring to Apple certified technicians worldwide, with certified Apple parts, with fast turn-around times. 

The coverage is on the Mac itself, so if you sell, there is no hassle having the coverage remain on the Mac to the new owner. This makes it great if you get the itch to sell and upgrade to a new Mac before the end of 3 years. Selling your used Mac with AppleCare still on it increases the value of it. Selling it privately with FutureShop warranty on it? :heybaby: 

AppleCare also automatically covers many Apple products when purchased with a new Mac, such as Airport base station, Apple Displays, Apple Keyboard and Mice with Mac Mini's. 

You get a copy of TechTool Deluxe included with AppleCare. 










You get 3 years of unlimited Telephone support from Apple open 9am-9pm 7 days a week for use of your Mac, the Mac OS, and all bundled Apple branded applications. 

Though not advertised, if you've had multiple hardware problems on a Mac in some cases Apple will authorize and provide a replacement of your Mac, or authorize and reimburse up to hundreds of dollars towards the rental of a Mac while your Mac is being serviced *if* you have AppleCare on your Mac.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry

I think it's been covered - Apple includes phone support and the Techtool ap. 

I'd add that with AAPL you have until the end of year one to decide if you wish to option the warranty. FS want their bucks up front on the spot when you purchase.


----------



## Gamalen

Hey Guys, Thanks for your feedback, i'll get the applecare warranty. I saw some posts related to applecare from SIG electronics last month. I'll give that a shot. 
Yeah, I cannot do without my my macbook for 4 weeks - 2 months, that is not acceptable at all. No commission for FS guy.


----------



## krs

I would vote for Applecare as well - it's actually a lot cheaper than the FS warranty when you buy at the right place.
I just got it from SIG for $200 for a MBP, a macBook I think is even a bit less.

As an aside, I thought the battery was covered with Applecare. It certainly is during te first year of regular warranty if it doesn't hold a charge properly.


----------



## psxp

a7mc said:


> FS Cons:
> - Not nearly as consumer-friendly and effective as Applecare.
> - VERY VERY VERY slow for repairs. If you bring ANYTHING in, you're looking at 4 weeks minimum. Every single time. No matter what. I brought the laptop in, 5 weeks. I brought the power cord in, 4.5 weeks. You WILL be without a computer for at least 4 weeks on every single repair.
> 
> So... as I said... tough call. If you can deal with the slow service, then FS is a little better. If you can't go without a computer for 4-5 weeks, then Applecare is better.
> 
> A7


I was wondering if FS just get their "techs" to look at the machines or send to an Apple Auth Repair Centre?

FS do take forever to replace/check items, so think about this.. each time you go in with a problem you will loose 1 MONTH of warranty time as well.

I recently had a Superdrive die on me before Christmas. I emailed my local Apple Auth Repair center my Serial number, and they ordered the part in. When I dropped off my PC until I had it back was like 3 days. Hows that for service?!! As it was under applecare they just ordered and swapped out the SuperDrive.

Exceptional service.


----------



## The Shadow

Having been previously employed within the FS repair chain, I can tell you that you should get AppleCare everytime. I have 3 Macs and they all have AppleCare on it. Why?

Here's a couple of reasons.

One is that when you buy AppleCare and you need service, you're either dealing directly with AppleCare or an AASP. Parts are usually on hand for your repair or they can be requisitioned very quickly. If you're dealing with FS, they have source the parts from Apple or an AASP and that can take quite a bit of time and a lot of paperwork.

Another is that FS service centers don't just service computers, they have to service EVERYTHING that FS sells. They are done in the order they come in, so you could wait a while to get your product back. There is a queue and repairs are done sequentially. AASPs or Apple itself...they fix only Apple products. That means quick turnaround time and a great feeling for you.

Some FS depots are crap, others are really good and take their workmanship seriously. I've seen some of the shoddy work that EhMax is referring to. The good depots usually have huge backlogs because those are the depots the stores want to deal with.

The store techs...I think those guys are just there for decoration. They only do computer upgrades, I don't think they can do anything else. I remember seeing PCs come in requiring new motherboards or power supplies and wondering, why couldn't they handle this?

I'm still wondering.

Anyhow...AppleCare is gold, get it. Got it?


----------



## ehMax

The Shadow said:


> One is that when you buy AppleCare and you need service, you're either dealing directly with AppleCare or an AASP. Parts are usually on hand for your repair or they can be requisitioned very quickly.


Just one note. Apple Authorized service providers usually *don't* have parts on hand for repairs for Mac products. If you consider just how many revisions of MacBooks, iMacs, Mac Book Pro's, Mac Pro's, PowerBooks, iBooks there were, if you tried to stock parts for those computers, you'd be sitting on a million dollars of inventory, much of which would probably never get used, not to mention the massive admin headache, and if Apple does a revision to a part etc...

AASP's are tied directly into a service system with Apple where a list of parts are displayed tied to the serial number. The needed part(s) are cherry picked from the list and couriered over (in many cases overnight) to the AASP.


----------



## gordguide

You want AppleCare. You have a year to buy and activate it (any time before your 1-year warranty expires).

AppleCare phone support is worth the money by itself. Call 'em about anything as long as it's Apple made (hardware or applications).

If you choose FutureShop's warranty over AppleCare, and you have an issue ... let's say you can't connect your video camera to iMovie. Whatever.

Call FutureShop and see what you get from them. You won't like it.

Now, you've bought the FS Warranty, and they suggest it's a software issue with iMovie, or a hardware issue with your Canon camera (which you don't have a FS warranty for) or you can bring in your laptop and they will look at it. Literally: they will stare at the box for 4 weeks, then check it, find nothing (of course; iMovie isn't covered, the Canon isn't covered, USB or FW port works). Lucky you. Or, maybe they did try to solve the SW issue, by reinstalling the OS and applications that came with your laptop. Now how lucky do you feel?

They tell you to call Apple as it "must be" a software issue. Go ahead. Got AppleCare? No? That will be $80 please, for a support incident past your 90 days free telephone support. If there's something wrong with the hardware, they will refund the $80. But, we already know the HW is fine, because FS spent a month of your life to tell you that. Now what?

That's only one of probably a hundred scenarios I could come up with where you will regret buying 3rd party hardware insurance over a comprehensive Software & Hardware support system. Don't be penny wise and pound foolish, as the Brits would say.

The real question is whether to buy an extended warranty at all, or not. Personally, I never do. In all my life I've saved thousands and spent less than $1000 out-of-pocket for repairs, and the majority of that is for stuff that was out-of-warranty (used items, items purchased in another country, stuff I broke, etc), not covered (eg: battery on a 4-year old iPod). I'm talking 30 years of buying stuff here, folks, and I have owned and still own more electronics than you. Trust me on that™.

If it doesn't break in the first 30 days, it probably won't ever break. Extended warranties let the manufacturer pay for that (the most common warranty claim by more than 9 to 1) and eat the gravy on stuff that is probably going to work fine.

Apple makes a profit on AppleCare, but the profit is in line with it's other business. But, a few years ago, the raw cost of support had to be included on ever Mac sold. Apple provided better support (I didn't say perfect) than it's competitors and that was reflected in the cost of it's products (and I'm not saying it was the only thing tha affected the costs of it's products).

Judging by Apple's Financial Statements, a $300 AppleCare agreement, which is optional, replaces more than $200 in support and repair costs that would have to part of every laptop sold. I'm fine with a laptop that costs $200 less.

If everyone bought the FS warranty, Apple is still paying for the 1 year warranty and 90 days free support. That money isn't coming from AppleCare (nobody's buying it, remember?) so it's got to come back on the retail price. Personally, I'm not looking for that to happen. So, if I'm buying an extended warranty, I'm going to play along and buy AppleCare. If I don't, it might cost me money in the future.

Back to whether you should buy an extended warranty at all, although they make you think it's a decision you make on a product-by-product basis, it's really a decision you should make on a cost vs savings basis over your life. If you truly depend on an item, I would suggest you be buying an extended warranty, but from a smaller store that you can get to agree to loan you a laptop if yours goes out for repair. While you're there, cultivating a lasting friendship, ask 'em about a backup strategy.

In other words, when you need exceptional service you need to establish a relationship with your reseller. Future Shop isn't going to help you here, son. And if you don't need exceptional service, then you probably don't need that extended warranty either.

If you don't need it to that degree, think about this: the $280 or $300 comes into play only when your laptop has depreciated by 40%. You could sell it for parts, keep the $300, and be probably money-equal.

If you never buy an extended warranty, you can add up the cost you would have spent over time on all the electronics you have and will buy in the future (don't forget to amortize that interest if you don't pay cash for your stuff) and that's your budget for repairs; if it's less (and it will be) you've saved money.

You might try an inventory of your electronics and appliances, and then assess which ones have gone for repair. The TV, the DVD player, the video cam, the 'fridge, the washing machine, all of it. Estimate 10% of the new cost of these items (that's a very conservative figure; 20 and 30% is common, and if the item is inexpensive 100%+ although if you fall for that, you probably can't read English anyway) and that's broadly what extended warranties on it all would have cost. Now, write down all the repairs, and estimate the repair cost. Keep in mind that the warranty would have expired after 3 years (or whatever).

Many people will find that exercise depressing since nothing broke that would have been covered and they've spent thousands on warranties. Had you thought about this earlier, those thousands would be in your bank account right now, ready to pay for repairs if necessary and earning interest or helping you buy a house in the meantime.

Worse, should you now decide to quit buying warranties, your nest egg, the money you should have saved, is zero, so you are at the point where the strategy is riskiest. After a few years, you are money ahead, no doubt about it, and it's all good. You won't be there for a while, but that day _will_ come.

I could replace the screen on my MacBook, which is a repair that costs on the wrong side of $500, a dozen times and be money ahead today. Think about it. You've got 20 or 40 or 60 years worth of electronics to buy down the road.

It's obvious that this is a working strategy because it's the very strategy Future Shop uses to profit from the extended warranty in the first place and those profits approach 60%+. Circuit City, a US Big-Box reseller, is bankrupt and winding down right now. The reason? The entire operation ran almost exclusively on the profits from extended warranties, and consumers are beginning to buy less of them. The house of cards then fell apart.

They group the costs and group the revenue, and take the difference to the bank. Why them? Why not you?

™Gerry MacNutt


----------



## krs

Wow - alot to read.

I never buy extended warranties and have done well with this strategy so far.
However, when I bought the MacBookPro - my first Mac laptop - I decided to go for it at $200.- Partially to get the Apple telephone support for the rest of the first year, partially for peace of mind and partially because the lapbooks seem to have a much higher failure rate than desktops.
CR generally recommends against extended warranties - laptops and I think one other type of product were the exception.


----------



## zlinger

Stay clear of future shock warrantees at all costs. I wouldn't even let them touch my broken toaster oven... and not my Macintosh in a million years. But perhaps I'm biased, since they did a horrible repair job on a family members computer a few years ago. The tech suggested the motherboard needed replacing, when it was only bad RAM.


----------



## zlinger

ehMax said:


> You get 3 years of unlimited Telephone support from Apple open 9am-9pm 7 days a week for use of your Mac, the Mac OS, and all bundled Apple branded applications.


And it is a worldwide warrantee also :clap:


----------



## krs

zlinger said:


> And it is a worldwide warrantee also :clap:


Are you absolutely sure about that?

It was posted on ehMac a while back that the warranty (Applecare) only applied on the same continent.


----------



## John Clay

krs said:


> Are you absolutely sure about that?
> 
> It was posted on ehMac a while back that the warranty (Applecare) only applied on the same continent.


It seems that AppleCare warrantees are now provide global coverage. It use to be that only portables (and Mac mini) were granted global coverage, but the terminology in the Terms of Service has recently changed (as has the advertising). I've pulled the relevant parts, to the best I can tell. From searching, there is no mention of "global", "world wide" 


Old ToS said:


> If the product is a Mac mini or is a portable product, meaning that it can operate independently without a
> power cord, Apple will provide worldwide repair or replacement service, as described below. If the product is neither a Mac mini nor portable, then Apple
> may restrict service to the United States and Canada.





New ToS said:


> a. Scope of Coverage. Your coverage for defects begins on the date your Covered Equipment’s
> Apple hardware warranty expires and terminates at the end of the Coverage Period (“Repair
> Coverage Period”).


The new Terms of Service are available here:
http://images.apple.com/legal/applecare/docs/AppleCare_Protect_Plan_NA_en.pdf

Edit: I found this, however, buried in it:


> d. This Plan is offered and valid only in the fifty states of the United States of America, the
> District of Columbia and Canada. This Plan is not offered to persons who have not reached the
> age of majority. This Plan is not available where prohibited by law.


Now I'm not sure.


----------



## ehMax

I agree with most of what gordguide said. I don't buy coverage for things like my fridge, microwave, TV's etc... 

On Mac products though, I always buy AppleCare. For me, its simply for the fact that I get the itch to upgrade about every 2-3 years. Selling an iMac or MacBook that still has AppleCare on it is simple and people will pay top dollar for them as there is a lot of assurance buying a used machine that is still covered by AppleCare.

I sometimes lease systems as well for 2-3 years. While you are leasing, technically the leasing company owns the equipment, and you're responsible for insurance but also any repairs. AppleCare just ads a couple of dollars to the price of a machine. 

My iMac G5 has had 2 repairs outside of warranty. The iSight camera stopped working as well as the optical drive stopped burning CD's. These 2 repairs would of cost 3-4 times what AppleCare costs. 

Here is the consumer reports story on warranties. 



> Consider getting an extended warranty (which includes extended tech support) if you're buying an Apple computer





> Nevertheless, you might consider an Applecare extended warranty if you buy a Mac, both because it extends the length of support to three years and because that support has long been the finest provided by a major computer maker, according to our surveys.


----------



## Sualocin

Maybe things are different now, but the last I heard any extended warranty is basically a waste of your money. I watched a trouble shooter show on FS shop extended warrenties, and basically they try so hard to sell them to you because:
1. If something doesn't happen in the first year of you owning it, chances of it happening 2 or 3 years later is slim.
2. Something does happen and you bring it back, they all of a sudden won't cover the issue you're having.

I've heard from several other sources as well as sales people at the furniture store I work at that any extended warrenty is just a free profit for the store. I bought a brand new stereo from future shop along time ago and they sold me on the extended warrenty, nothing happened to it in the 7 years I've owned it. You don't play the odds as much as you think. But again, things may have changed.

Plus my roomate has Applecare on his MacBook Pro, he was on the phone for several hours with them trying to uninstall Microsoft Office.

I am not convinced that either of the two is worth it.


----------



## zlinger

Something else to consider about AppleCare. Lets say you are travelling in the US and purchase a Mac. Your standard 90 days telephone is not affected, but the 1 yr. hardware servicing apparently is only valid at US repair depots/Apple stores. This means you will need to either send it across the border to be fixed, or get AppleCare so it can be repaired in Canada.


----------



## rgray

zlinger said:


> And it is a worldwide warrantee also :clap:





krs said:


> Are you absolutely sure about that?


I am sure of this by personal experience. I bought my late mother-in-law a Key Lime toilet seat iBook here in Canada because it saved us about $200 over sourcing it in the UK. I was going to England to see her anyway and took it too her myself for a little F2F training. In the first year the battery failed - her fault really for not keeping the charge up (let it lie fallow for fairly long periods of time). Applecare took care of the problem right there in England, without issue. I have to say that they were faster and more courteous than they have been here for me. I talked to them trans-Atlantic, and they mailed out the battery same day. Royal Mail (being light-years better than Canada Post) delivered it next day.

EDIT: Mum-in-law was 80-odd at the time and computer use among the elderly was a lot rarer that it is today. She learned how to use email and took great delight in dragging out the Key Lime (was such a great colour for iBook) and showing off (pictures of grandkids, etc) in front of her similarly aged friends. Sadly she passed a couple of years ago but always prided herself in that old iBook which I now still have - and the damn thing still runs (10.4.11) perfectly - that battery (mind you it has had another (NewerTech) since) incident was the only trouble we ever have had with it. If they still built them that way we wouldn't need to worry so much about AppleCare. Other than battery it is entirely original.


----------



## rgray

zlinger said:


> Something else to consider about AppleCare. Lets say you are travelling in the US and purchase a Mac. Your standard 90 days telephone is not affected, but the 1 yr. hardware servicing apparently is only valid at US repair depots/Apple stores. This means you will need to either send it across the border to be fixed, or get AppleCare so it can be repaired in Canada.


Notebook warrantees are international.


----------



## ehMax

Sualocin said:


> Plus my roomate has Applecare on his MacBook Pro, he was on the phone for several hours with them trying to uninstall Microsoft Office.


Well, I find it amazing that Apple would spend that much time on the phone trying to support a product that they don't even make. 

If Microsoft Office was causing a problem or I needed support on it, I would contact Microsoft. AppleCare covers Apple Hardware, OS and Apple branded software.


----------



## zlinger

ehMax said:


> Well, I find it amazing that Apple would spend that much time on the phone trying to support a product that they don't even make.
> 
> If Microsoft Office was causing a problem or I needed support on it, I would contact Microsoft. AppleCare covers Apple Hardware, OS and Apple branded software.


This just shows how dedicated Apple is to helping their customers. I bet if you flipped the scenario around and tried calling Microsoft to ask them how to uninstall Safari or iTunes in WinXP, they would charge you a $60 support fee, and then blue screen your system.


----------



## TheChemist

What is nice with AppleCare is that it covers all of your apple accessories.

Thus far I have had my wireless keyboard replaced once, and the wireless mighty mouse replaced three times under the AppleCare plan that I purchased with my MBP.

The replacements were shipped FedEx, and all the packaging material was included for me to return the defective item (Apple pays for shipping both ways).

When my logic board went, took 2 days for my MBP to be returned to me.

When the HD failed, again took only 2 days.

EDIT: Apple also covered the battery replacement on my MBP

Personally, I avoid spending any money at FS, their service is sub-part, the clerks are for the most part either uninformed or intentionally lying, mind you BB is heading down the same path at breakneck speeds.


----------



## ehMax

TheChemist said:


> What is nice with AppleCare is that it covers all of your apple accessories.
> 
> Thus far I have had my wireless keyboard replaced once, and the wireless mighty mouse replaced three times under the AppleCare plan that I purchased with my MBP.
> 
> The replacements were shipped FedEx, and all the packaging material was included for me to return the defective item (Apple pays for shipping both ways).
> 
> When my logic board went, took 2 days for my MBP to be returned to me.
> 
> When the HD failed, again took only 2 days.
> 
> EDIT: Apple also covered the battery replacement on my MBP
> 
> Personally, I avoid spending any money at FS, their service is sub-part, the clerks are for the most part either uninformed or intentionally lying, mind you BB is heading down the same path at breakneck speeds.


My Brother and Sister-in-law just bought a new 32" TV at FutureShop last week. They told me the relentless sales pitch they had to upgrade to the better cables and purchase the extended warranty. When they were insistent on not purchasing the extended warranty the guys comment to them was, "Pshhh.... Good luck with that!"


----------



## titans88

ehMax said:


> My Brother and Sister-in-law just bought a new 32" TV at FutureShop last week. They told me the relentless sales pitch they had to upgrade to the better cables and purchase the extended warranty. When they were insistent on not purchasing the extended warranty the guys comment to them was, "Pshhh.... Good luck with that!"


I have similar story. I just bought my father a 50" LG plasma television for his birthday form FS during their boxing week sales. The sales guy wouldn't stop badgering me about warranties, monster cables etc.

I looked at him and told him he was misleading me (about the necessity of monster cables), and just to ring up the tv so he could still get SOME commission out of me. I didn't want to be rude, its not in my nature, but he just wouldn't let go. From that point on he didn't really say much, beyond the date of the delivery. I said, "thanks for your help, have a great day" and he replied, "yep." 

Generally I avoid FS at all costs, but I saved nearly $800 on the tv, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## krs

TheChemist said:


> EDIT: Apple also covered the battery replacement on my MBP


Could you elaborate on this? Why was the battery replaced under Applecare?

People suggested earlier that the battery was not covered under Applecare, that supposedly was one of the benefits to go with the FutureShop warranty.


----------



## TheChemist

krs said:


> Could you elaborate on this? Why was the battery replaced under Applecare?
> 
> People suggested earlier that the battery was not covered under Applecare, that supposedly was one of the benefits to go with the FutureShop warranty.


It was losing its charge at an alarming rate. Yet, I was calibrating the battery once a month.

Applecare likes me ?

I view the futuresh*t warranty as an 'over insurance of under quality'. The time value of the money not given to futuresh*t should cover the cost of a replacement battery if Applecare is being stubborn with you.

I used to get FS insurance on electronics, had to use it once for a HP Pavilion - USB wasn't responding. FS did nothing. The cost of insurance + time > cost of repair. So I was faced with cost insurance + time + cost repair or no repair.

I chose no repair & never again buying into FS's 'services'. 

i'm not bitter. lol


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry

TheChemist said:


> Thus far I have had my wireless keyboard replaced once, and the wireless mighty mouse replaced three times under the AppleCare plan that I purchased with my MBP.


So I guess my own complaints about bad AAPL Keyboards and Mouse are not unusual. 



TheChemist said:


> Personally, I avoid spending any money at FS, their service is sub-part, the clerks are for the most part either uninformed or intentionally lying, mind you BB is heading down the same path at breakneck speeds.



I had a FS FB tell me a few years ago they had no stock on the printer I wanted even though if I looked over his head they were piled up in stock. He was trying to push me up a few models. Sorry to say, but the truth is they come from countries where lying is the norm each and every day of their lives. It means absolutely nothing to them if you confront them. 

I hardly set foot in BB. They are owned by the same Iranian MF that owns FS anyway.

One of my fondest memories of FS was seeing a guy that paid top dollar for the old HP ink jet that Mac sold for 300 bucks trying to get past the entrance to return it for a DOA problem. They wouldn't even let him in the store with it and basically told him to FO and drive to Markham. 

Lots of recent stories too. There's just too many suckers out there to make them change the way they do business.


----------



## monokitty

zlinger said:


> Something else to consider about AppleCare. Lets say you are travelling in the US and purchase a Mac. Your standard 90 days telephone is not affected, but the 1 yr. hardware servicing apparently is only valid at US repair depots/Apple stores. This means you will need to either send it across the border to be fixed, or get AppleCare so it can be repaired in Canada.


Not true. The Apple limited warranty is valid on the _continent_ the Mac is purchased on. (Meaning regardless of where you bought it in North America, your coverage would be valid in both the U.S. and Canada.)


----------



## TheChemist

Mr. Fartleberry said:


> Lots of recent stories too. There's just too many suckers out there to make them change the way they do business.


No need to sound defeatist. I share my tales of FS with those I know. If it can make them think twice before going to FS/BB then I am glad.

I appreciate the sales that FS/BB have, but for large items, Direct Buy is very competitive.


----------



## archangel

My quick vote on the original post is that you are looking at an Apple package for $20 dollars more. That's not a big enough difference to go with FS. 

I haven't read all the posts on this thread, dangerous move, but here's my take on the whole warranty question. I've had over 10 mac and only one warranty issue that cost about $300. So I've paid out the cost of a couple of machines and only got that back. My math and experience says that mac is a pretty safe gamble and so I haven't gone with applecare on the last two machines.

I just got a visa card that doubles warranties and intend to use that on future puchases.


----------



## sporns

*Warranty*

Dont Buy the FutureShop PSP.
They dont know how to fix it and they dont know anything
Buy the AppleCare. Is way more better than future shop and plus they are pros.


----------



## zlinger

Stay clear of Future Shock. Read on...

Future Shop Been lied to about warantees Ottawa Ontario

Futureshop - Best Buy Canada Damaged laptop and didn't repair it Burnaby British Columbia

Future Shop total ripoff waste of a year Calgary Alberta

Future Shop Ripoff, Bait & Switch Tactics Nationwide


----------



## a7mc

zlinger said:


> Stay clear of Future Shock. Read on...
> 
> Future Shop Been lied to about warantees Ottawa Ontario
> 
> Futureshop - Best Buy Canada Damaged laptop and didn't repair it Burnaby British Columbia
> 
> Future Shop total ripoff waste of a year Calgary Alberta
> 
> Future Shop Ripoff, Bait & Switch Tactics Nationwide


So where's the site called "happyhappycustomerreport.com"? The simple fact is the complainers will ALWAYS be louder than those who are happy. When's the last time you bought something, and got what you wanted, so you decided to go online and write a whole report about your happiness? Ever? Didn't think so. For every "bad report" there's 100 people who were served perfectly fine and just don't feel inclined to tell the world.

Not to mention the first link you point to is pretty much a case of "idiot consumer". I mean come on... if you're that stupid, you deserve to get played. And since you don't know the other people, for all you know they could be lying, stretching the truth, damaged the machine themselves, don't know what they're doing, ect. The beauty of the internet. 

Anyway... I'm not saying Futureshop is great, just that they aren't nearly as bad as everyone thinks. I've had several repairs done over the years and, although very slow, had no problems. In one case, they just told me to go ahead and order what I needed (new keyboard and mouse) directly from Apple and they would refund me the money. But hey... whatever works for you is all good.

A7


----------



## bmovie

a7mc said:


> So where's the site called "happyhappycustomerreport.com"?


I tried looking for this site.....no luck  ....anyway, I'm now concerned as I have bought my MBP warranty from futureshop....and after reading all this I have concern. I just hope that I never have a problem with this computer.

I usually dont buy extended warranties, the only other time I did was when I bought all my appliances from TASCO, I picked up the warranty (just in case) and the difference with them is, if I dont call anything in on the warranty, they give me a store credit for the full amount that I purchased per unit. So I guess that's better than getting nothing at the end of it eh?

I wish I can now return the warranty on my computer now. But it's past the point of no return. I just hope that if there is any issues that Future Shop will not give me any hassles.


----------



## TheChemist

Thankfully this is a FS thread and not a Canadian Tire thread. lol

I just checked the Canadian apple store, and it's $139 for Applecare. Where is everyone getting $300 ?


----------



## gordguide

" ... I hardly set foot in BB. They are owned by the same Iranian MF that owns FS anyway. ..."

The "Iranian MF", as you put it, sold Future Shop to Best Buy, a Minneapolis, MN based, publicly traded corporation (NYSE: BBY).

Best Buy operates roughly 1100 retail stores in the US (Best Buy, Pacific Sales Kitchen and Bath Centers, Magnolia Audio and Video, and Speakeasy); Canada (Best Buy, Future Shop); and China (Jiangsu Five Star Appliance Co.).

All's not lost, though. You can still carry on your personal vendetta against Iranian Businessmen by boycotting the West Edmonton Mall or the Mall of America. Ethnically they are Armenian, but the Ghermezian brothers were Iranian citizens whose family had lived in Iran for generations before they emigrated to Canada roughly 25 years ago. They even used to call themselves Iranian but began referring to themselves as Armenian when a few years ago their plans to open a Mega-Mall in Maryland met opposition (it had to be abandoned).

According to the rumour mill, by July 1st the West Edmonton Mall will join the Mall of America in hosting an AppleStore.

" ... if you're that stupid, you deserve to get played. ..." Deserve? I think not.

" ... I just checked the Canadian apple store, and it's $139 for Applecare. Where is everyone getting $300 ? ..."

AppleCare varies in price depending on what you buy (in other words, what is being covered). For the MacBook (and MacBook Air or the older iBook) it's $C 299. You might have seen AppleCare for an Apple Display, which is about that much.


----------

